# Covid-19 and piano teachers starting to deliver online lessons



## WKMT London (Jan 12, 2018)

In this context of total emergency, we, classical piano teachers, have no other choice but to start moving our tuitions to ONLINE.

My colleague Gisela Paterno and I have created a fun guide for those teachers who are novice in the art of telematic teaching.

You can find it here
https://www.piano-composer-teacher-london.co.uk/post/online-lessons-teaching-guide-for-wkmt-teachers

The whole idea behind this guide is to help those colleagues who are not precisely gifted in teaching online piano lessons.

I hope you enjoy it


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks for this. I showed this to my girlfriend who is a piano teacher and has largely switched to online lessons now.


----------



## WKMT London (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm glad it was useful


----------

